# Hard Marzipan?



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

I have an unopened tube of Odense marzipan that has become totally hard. Does anyone know how to rehydrate or soften this stuff so I can use it in some Basler Braun cookies?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well if you cannot knead it at all then try adding a very small quantity if water, softening it a bit and then start kneading it.

You can always steam it or put it in the microwave for 30-60 seconds, it will soften up just enough so that you can knead it.

Both ways work for me.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Must be pretty old but try this/Cut tube open put marzi in small cup add a few drops water cover with a plate and place in microwave. It should soften. If not throw it out


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Pet, send me a e mail.... [email protected] I have some pictures you may enjoy, Marizan art................ChefBillyB


----------

